# Safely Heating my Barn



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a First time Momma that will be ready to kid in the beginning of March and March is still a pretty bitter month in South Jersey. Is there any way to safely heat my kidding stall so the kids dont freeze? This is my first time with a pregnant doe and Im SUPER paranoid and I just want things to go well!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I am not a fan of heat lamps but found these that are deemed safe...I plan on buying a few for here...
http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=131924&gclid=CLrz39KPvcMCFQyraQod-LwAww

One thing we do for our babies...is provide a small enclosed sytle dog kennel or dog house...put extra bedding....if you have several kids they will keep each other warm...providing its draft free...if you can grab a safe heat lamp to help create more heat for them...that is even better..

Some use heat barrels where you cut an entry at the bottom of a barrel,add some bedding, then cut a hole on the lid to fix a light bulb. some use just a standard bulb, some prefer heat bulb...there is a few pix onhere some where...never use a barrel without cutting a door way for babies to come and go as they please...


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I have read alot on here about people making heating barrels the kids go in after there are born. I'm sure someone will chime in to help you out with this! I have a heater in my barn that is attached to the ceiling. It is a quartz radiant heater that i leave on at night for the goats it it gets below 5 degrees.It runs on 110 volts. It makes the barn about 20 degrees warmer. I have it out in the open area that is very secure that there is no way a fire could start from this. Not in any of the stalls that contains hay! Hope this helps! I know they sell lamps with secured covers on them to heat a small section of a breeding pen. i will have to look that up an get back to you on that info!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Just get dog coats /sweaters. I so worry about heating them with a heat lamp. Also if you get them use to the heat lamps to warm them and then you lose power because of a storm now they don' have a way to keep warm. I have seen it happen. Just use lots of straw and a dog coat.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I use plastic dog or cat crates with straw or blankets inside. I throw an old blanket around it to make it draft free and the kids always make their way into it by 24 hours old. Sometimes I have to put them in when it's really cold and I don't want to wait for them to figure it out. I'm having more does kid this year so I'm planning on using overturned used cattle mineral tubs the same way with a door cut out for them to get in. I don't trust bulbs or heaters. I'd never get any sleep worrying about it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've never had any issues with my heat lamp, but I'm also very careful as well..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ive used heat lamps , but i never slept either……you've got to be so very careful and make sure they can't get the plugs or wires , can't get burned if too low , and can't reach the lamp itself at all. I used a small chain and eye hooks on the ceiling so i could lower the lamp and not have it touch or lean against anything. You should be ok with that.
But seriously , this is soooo very dangerous regardless of how you hook them up and monitor them. But they did make quite the difference in the temp of the barn. Like i said , when i was using them , i never slept , i was so overtired from worrying about them starting a fire.
I weaned them off of it as soon as possible so i could sleep , lol.
The doggie sweaters come in soooo handy for this , they are great.
I bought a bunch in the spring at the pet shops when they were half price or less . Be so very careful with the heat lamps if you use them.
Good luck kidding  Oh and , NEVER use a extension cord with the heat lamps , that is one way to guarantee a fire IMO , just saying.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I bought the heat lamps and the bulbs from Premier supply. I have used a couple of straw bales to make a pen of sorts - just a couple of sides and hung the lamp quite high. The premier lamps are pretty safe - don't even get very hot. Just enough to warm them a little. I only use them when the weather is very cold as I have a couple of girls that get cold easier than the rest. I have several of these lamps - I think they are great. I also keep several dog crates in their stalls with lots of straw in them. My girls have a sleeping bench but if it is very cold they go underneath and nestle into all the straw. That usually is enough to keep them warm.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use heat lamps. You just need to properly secure them. I don't lose any sleep either. You do what you need to do to keep the kids alive and well.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use a plastic dog house full of straw over a base of dry shavings. The kids go in there and cuddle up. They stay nice and warm.

Last winter we had 3 local barn fires that ended up killing the animals and burning the house also that were started by a heat lamp. Even though my barn fire was not caused by a heat lamp (arson), I would never use one in the barn. The Premier one is supposed to be mostly safe, in fact a firefighter friend lets his wife use one in their barn. I'm still way too paranoid to have one in my barn. I refuse to have electricity in the barn. I just use an extension cord from the house with a switch. The electricity is on when I am out there working and off when I am not. I lost my entire herd, from newborns to pregnant moms to my Saada bred buck. Years of work and breeding down the drain. My goats do just fine in the winter without heat. I live in Maine where it gets way below 0 on a regular basis.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I use a plastic dog house full of straw over a base of dry shavings. The kids go in there and cuddle up. They stay nice and warm.
> 
> Last winter we had 3 local barn fires that ended up killing the animals and burning the house also that were started by a heat lamp. Even though my barn fire was not caused by a heat lamp (arson), I would never use one in the barn. The Premier one is supposed to be mostly safe, in fact a firefighter friend lets his wife use one in their barn. I'm still way too paranoid to have one in my barn. I refuse to have electricity in the barn. I just use an extension cord from the house with a switch. The electricity is on when I am out there working and off when I am not. I lost my entire herd, from newborns to pregnant moms to my Saada bred buck. Years of work and breeding down the drain. My goats do just fine in the winter without heat. I live in Maine where it gets way below 0 on a regular basis.


OMG! I am so sorry about your herd! That is just terrible!! I cant even imagine the hurt that you went through!

Im really debating the whole heat lamp thing because of how nervous it would make me. On the other hand, my doe Tonks (the one this post is about) was born last winter and she got frost bite on her ears and she lost about 1/2 of them (she was with a previous owner) so I worry about the kids being warm. Should I get a big enough dog crate that Tonks can go in with her kids or should it be small enough that ONLY the kids can go in?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I use hard heated plastic kennel mats made by K&H. We put this inside a small wooden lean to of sorts and the kids typically catch on quick. They are safer than heat lamps but still electricity and an extension cord in the barn. I have been told that a "farrowing pad" is similar but haven't looked in to it.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> I use hard heated plastic kennel mats made by K&H. We put this inside a small wooden lean to of sorts and the kids typically catch on quick. They are safer than heat lamps but still electricity and an extension cord in the barn. I have been told that a "farrowing pad" is similar but haven't looked in to it.


Do you have a link to the kennel mat?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

This brand: http://www.amazon.com/Lectro-Kennel-Heat-Pad-22-5x28-5-In/dp/B000PSRN20

We found ours on clearance at Petco a few springs ago.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Jdillio1988 said:


> Should I get a big enough dog crate that Tonks can go in with her kids or should it be small enough that ONLY the kids can go in?


I don't use any that are big enough for mom to get in too. That's a small space and babies could be stepped on or sat on. Mom usually sticks her head in or lays right by the opening so she can still see them.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

LadySecret said:


> I don't use any that are big enough for mom to get in too. That's a small space and babies could be stepped on or sat on. Mom usually sticks her head in or lays right by the opening so she can still see them.


I totally agree ! Way too dangerous !


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thats what I was thinking but I just wanted to make sure! Slowly but surely everyone one here is building my confidence!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If it's bitterly cold, first thing is to get those kids good and dry. Hair dryer works great! Get some sweaters that will fit a kid - dog sweaters, sweatshirt sleeves, or even toddler kids fleece shirts <just cut the arms off and a place on the belly if it's for a boy so he doesn't pee and get it wet.

Last year we made wooden boxes, and hung heat lamps securely - mom couldn't get in, babies stayed warm, but like Laura had said - I never slept. I was so paranoid something would happen. 
We also don't have electric in our barn - we use a heavy duty outdoor extension cord that is connected to an outdoor power bar. 
For barn lights I use....Christmas lights and a well secured utility light w/regular bulb.
I only use heat lamps when absolutely necessary. 

This year, we made heating barrels, but haven't needed to use the lights. The barrels work GREAT. Babies quickly learn that it's a safe place to sleep, and helps protect them from drafts and colder air temps. I like having the barrels vs. dog houses for newborns up to a few weeks old, because in the event I do need a heat lamp, I can put it in the barrel. My husband helped me fix 2 barrels with lights. You just have to make sure everything is secure, including making sure the barrel is secured to the wall. With these I wouldn't think you would need more than a 40watt bulb. You want to take the hit of cold off, but you want the babies bodies to work in order to maintain their body heat  
Our babies have learned very quickly what the barrels & dogloo houses are for.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> If it's bitterly cold, first thing is to get those kids good and dry. Hair dryer works great! Get some sweaters that will fit a kid - dog sweaters, sweatshirt sleeves, or even toddler kids fleece shirts <just cut the arms off and a place on the belly if it's for a boy so he doesn't pee and get it wet.
> 
> Last year we made wooden boxes, and hung heat lamps securely - mom couldn't get in, babies stayed warm, but like Laura had said - I never slept. I was so paranoid something would happen.
> We also don't have electric in our barn - we use a heavy duty outdoor extension cord that is connected to an outdoor power bar.
> ...


How do you make the barrels?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's a link to the thread I made when I was trying to figure out how to make them. There are a few different ideas, and shows how we did ours 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/how-make-heating-barrel-174352/

Not a great pic, but shows a set of twins sleeping in their barrel @ 2 days old. 
Light is set up, but not plugged in. Uh, pardon the messy barrel, it wasn't a bloodbath, but looks that way lol Nice thing is some bleach water and paper towels go far on cleaning 









These dogloo houses are GREAT, the babies love them. We have 2 of them, one inside a shelter, and set this one out for them to play on/sleep in during the day.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> Here's a link to the thread I made when I was trying to figure out how to make them. There are a few different ideas, and shows how we did ours
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/how-make-heating-barrel-174352/
> 
> ...


Thanks! Those pictures are extremely helpful! ALSO, YOUR BOERS ARE SO FREAKING CUTE! I want one so badly!!!


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Now, the question is, where do I get one of those barrels?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Craigslist


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Craigslist


I was literally just looking on there and found ONE guy that is within a drivable distance from me. I emailed him....hopefully he's not an axe murderer!


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok, so as fate would have it, my co worker has one of these bad boys sitting at her house and she is going to GIVE it to me! I just have one question. She said that a window washing fluid was kept in it. Is that ok? I can just wash it would really well right?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think that would work.....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would just make sure its rinsed and cleaned out well so there aren't any vapors left in it. Let it air dry really well


----------



## nventor (Jul 20, 2014)

Jdillio1988 said:


> Do you have a link to the kennel mat?


How about hard pvc heat mats from qc supply? Just got one, seem very safe, used commercially for piglets.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

do you have a link to that mat?

Because I have a stall inside my house that might be excellent for.

I live in a really rough house, not a McMansion... Or even a decent doublewide. So please no one freak out about the stall in my house....


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

These are the kennel mats that I use and love in my barn:

https://www.chewy.com/kh-pet-produc...V1lqGCh1EkwSMEAQYAyABEgKrG_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I Highly recommend the dog heat pads the heat lamps were a pain. has any one figured out how the kids unscrew the bulbs when they are on?
I lambed in -10 one year I had 22 lambs born in two hours as the cold snap broke. The next morning the temp was 12* the heat pad and stomach tube saved every lamb that night. 
that brings up another point all the heat in the world will not save a hungry kid. food is often all you really need to worry about in cold weather.


----------

